# Best 3x3x3 Cube Stickers?



## Incanumix (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys.
I was wondering what the best 3³ Cube Stickers?
And can I have the link for purchase?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 1, 2011)

cubesmith.com
I personally like the half bright set, it helps with recognition


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 1, 2011)

cubesmith

</thread>


----------



## Lochran (Jun 1, 2011)

i prefer cubesmith but maru fluorescent stickers are also good


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 1, 2011)

totally agree to lochran lol


----------



## Lochran (Jun 1, 2011)

lina get on msn now


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

I use cubesmith regular, but my sight is slowly getting worse so ill haver to change to Cubesmith full bright, swap the pink to red and yellow to black: 
Red or Fluorescent Pink-Florescent Orange, White-Black, Bright Blue-Fluorescent Green maybe


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

I use cubesmith regular, usually without brand sticker


----------



## demma (Jun 1, 2011)

Cubesmith, you can choose regular or small size.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cubesmith Half Bright set w/bright blue <3


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD Cuberkid10 knows what he's talking about heehee. I think that is the best combination for recognition even though I use guhong stickers.....fail (planning on getting the half bright)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol, it's so true. 

On a sidenote, Im a she.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Lol, it's so true.
> 
> On a sidenote, Im a she.


YAY a female cuber. Nice and sorry lol


----------

